# Nudity in Transition???



## 2old2care (29 Sep 2014)

Hi I've recently finished a sprint tri, and a lady (don't know if she was an official or not) came over to me and told me that having my tri suit zip undone (it only comes down to my sternum) was considered nudity in transition, and I could potentially be dq'd ( i wasn't). She also said it was unfair to the females as they couldn't have their zips undone aswell. So I contacted the organiser and they said it was nudity in transition and that the zip should be done up at all times!!!
Is this right.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2014)

There are rules against having the tri suit zips undone, it seems.


----------



## Erudin (29 Sep 2014)

From: http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/triathlon/unzipping-front-trisuits---can/leads-to-dq/191311.html

"But it is not in the BT rules is it? " - yes it is - in the revised 2012 rulebook. note the last sentence.

22.5 Competitors must be adequately clothed at all times, the minimum being a one- or two-piece non-transparent swimsuit, together with a cycling or running top, if appropriate, with a gap no greater than 10cm (4”). All competitors must ensure their upper body (especially the chest area) is clothed during the cycling and running sections of the event. *Front fastening tops and trisuits must be fully fastened at all times.*"


----------



## e-rider (29 Sep 2014)

Erudin said:


> From: http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/triathlon/unzipping-front-trisuits---can/leads-to-dq/191311.html
> 
> "But it is not in the BT rules is it? " - yes it is - in the revised 2012 rulebook. note the last sentence.
> 
> 22.5 Competitors must be adequately clothed at all times, the minimum being a one- or two-piece non-transparent swimsuit, together with a cycling or running top, if appropriate, with a gap no greater than 10cm (4”). All competitors must ensure their upper body (especially the chest area) is clothed during the cycling and running sections of the event. *Front fastening tops and trisuits must be fully fastened at all times.*"


Firstly, from the title I was hoping for pictures! Secondly, "non-transparent swimsuit" - can you buy transparent swimsuits?


----------



## Diggs (29 Sep 2014)

e-rider said:


> Firstly, from the title I was hoping for pictures! Secondly, "non-transparent swimsuit" - can you buy transparent swimsuits?


I went for a swim in a pair of white football shorts once, never again


----------



## I like Skol (29 Sep 2014)

Diggs said:


> I went for a swim in a pair of white football shorts once, never again


Cold day was it??? 

Calling @Fnaar


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2014)




----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2014)

I have a done a lot of races and one of my clubmates is an international triathlon referee. She always describes herself as giving "friendly advice". Use you common sense and all will be fine. 

In the 2 IRonmans and other half IMs I have done a full strip in the (nominally male) changing tent (actually a tented tunnel) and being Austria and Switzerland and Spain no-has worried at all. Although after the swim they probably couldn't see much anyway. Certainly upper body was never an issue.


----------



## fimm (29 Sep 2014)

Jay Clock: Ironman is slightly different as they do have tents and do allow nudity in them.
For a local race such as the OP is referring to - yes, the ITF (Internation Triathlon Federation) has brought in this rule about no front opening trisuits and if you do have one it must be zipped up. No one seems to know why (at least they didn't when I saw it being discussed on forums a while ago). I think the referee/official did as I would expect with someone who might be new to the sport - had a quiet word so now you know the rule. (I've seen people try and cycle across transition with other competitors and officials shouting at them to stop and not be DQ'ed as they were obviously newbies, while someone who obviously knew better would end up penalised (see JBrownlee Olympic Games...))


----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> Jay Clock: Ironman is slightly different as they do have tents and do allow nudity in them.
> For a local race such as the OP is referring to - yes, the ITF (Internation Triathlon Federation) has brought in this rule about no front opening trisuits and if you do have one it must be zipped up. No one seems to know why (at least they didn't when I saw it being discussed on forums a while ago). I think the referee/official did as I would expect with someone who might be new to the sport - had a quiet word so now you know the rule. (I've seen people try and cycle across transition with other competitors and officials shouting at them to stop and not be DQ'ed as they were obviously newbies, while someone who obviously knew better would end up penalised (see JBrownlee Olympic Games...))


Good points..... Fimm, am I right in remembering you did Switzerland last year when I did?


----------



## fimm (29 Sep 2014)

Not quite. I did Austria in, errr, a few years ago, ummm, 2011 I think - did you do that, too?


----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2014)

that must be it! I then did 2013 in Switzerland and now doing Mallorca next year once I get in


----------



## 2old2care (29 Sep 2014)

Erudin said:


> From: http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/triathlon/unzipping-front-trisuits---can/leads-to-dq/191311.html
> 
> "But it is not in the BT rules is it? " - yes it is - in the revised 2012 rulebook. note the last sentence.
> 
> 22.5 Competitors must be adequately clothed at all times, the minimum being a one- or two-piece non-transparent swimsuit, together with a cycling or running top, if appropriate, with a gap no greater than 10cm (4”). All competitors must ensure their upper body (especially the chest area) is clothed during the cycling and running sections of the event. *Front fastening tops and trisuits must be fully fastened at all times.*"


Thanks, I've just looked this up and it now makes sense, I didn't have a clue about these rules. Maybe being part of a club would have prepared me better.
The person, didn't introduce themselves as an marshal or official, was being helpful. Oh well live and learn.
Having said that a competitor in the same swim wave as me, was in transition in just his swimming trunks towelling himself down. Is that not nudity.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2014)

That the lady was pointing out the rules is one thing. Trying to justify it with Barney about being unfair to women is utter tosh. There are so many physiological differences twixt men and women that the position of ones zip is a total irrelevance.


----------



## Ian A (1 Oct 2014)

I did a race in France at the end of July and ran past a man completely naked in transition while he was drying himself off with a towel. The best bit was he was having a conversation with someone at the other side of the transition barrier who were stood there with their kids. Made me chuckle. As mentioned above Ironman branded events (not sure about the 5150 races) and a lot of longer distance races in the UK offer male and female changing areas if you do want a complete change of clothes.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Oct 2014)

This goes back about 4 years. At a pool based event, transition in the pool car park, in August. A young lady comes out of the doors, goes to bike, strips off the lot and re dresses in bike kit. Off she goes. Later, back in, strips off everything again, puts on run kit, and off. The ref's face was a picture! I think all he could probably recall was that she was a genuine blond...Seems a shame to dish out a penalty when a bonus for sheer entertainment and amusement value might have been well received!


----------

